# Easy Peasy Fingerless Gloves



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

These look very nice and would even suit a beginner student class for those looking for something easy to do for Christmas.
http://deelnemen.blogspot.co.nz/2012/04/alyssum-fingerless-gloves.html


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

These look very easy and warm!! Thank you!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Cute! TY


----------



## SueLD (Jun 22, 2012)

I like these too. The strap with button really sets these off nicely.


----------



## Nanny Mon (May 24, 2011)

These look great Sue and looks like there is no knitting for the thumb .... just my kind of knitting ... nothing fiddlerly.

I really must try and knit some .... Thanks for sharing.


----------



## dragondrummer (Jun 5, 2011)

Great pattern for a quick and easy gift! Thank you for posting the link, Sue.  :thumbup:


----------



## scottishlass (Jul 12, 2012)

Thanks --bookmarked


----------



## Sheralynn (Jul 22, 2012)

Thanks for the link, the strap and button is a very attractive detail


----------



## Limey287 (Nov 6, 2011)

Thanks for sharing - they look cute - will have to give them a try.


----------



## shelindo (Jul 1, 2011)

Thanks for the link. Bookmarked!


----------



## jinxy (Jul 22, 2012)

Thanks for that pattern. Those look pretty easy and are attractive. You could wear them in the house, at the computer, for instance, on cold days and still use your hands.


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

Thanks for the link! I was just looking for a pattern like this. 

Anita


----------



## craftymatt2 (Sep 15, 2011)

ooohhh I love these, thank you for the pattern


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

I reckon you could also do a 3 needle bind off at both ends to avoid seaming on this pattern too.
Just saying...


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Does anyone have this pattern? It has been taken down. Wah!


----------



## tvarnas (Apr 18, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Does anyone have this pattern? It has been taken down. Wah!


Me too please! The site has been shut down.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

tvarnas said:


> Me too please! The site has been shut down.


Found it!http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/alyssum-fingerless-gloves


----------



## tvarnas (Apr 18, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Found it!http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/alyssum-fingerless-gloves


Thank you so much. I've been having a terrific time making fingerless gloves this week. These will definitely be next.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

tvarnas said:


> Thank you so much. I've been having a terrific time making fingerless gloves this week. These will definitely be next.


Me too. Just need to get started. Welcome. :-D


----------

